# I can't eat any animal products



## iyavor

Hi everyone. 

I'm a vegetarian and I'm travelling to China next week.

I need to say "I'm a vegetarian - meaning that I don't eat meat, poultry, or fish".

I think "我吃蔌的苏德既不肉也不淤集都不吃“
that's probably full of mistakes- how to correct??

Also- I want to say "I can't eat any animal products." I want them to understand that I don't want my food cooked in animal fat or oil, or things like that. 

Thanks so much any who can help.

在建


----------



## kongkankan

"I'm a vegetarian - meaning that I don't eat meat, poultry, or fish".
我是个素食主义者，既不吃肉，也不吃鱼。

If you want to express you don't eat any food cooked in animal fat,you can say:
"I can't eat any animal products including food cooked in animal fat or oil, or things like that"
我不吃任何动物做的东西,包括含有动物油的，或任何像这样的东西。

Welcome to China.There are some vegetarian restaurants beside temples.Enjoy your trip in China.


----------



## kongkankan

iyavor said:


> ......
> 
> 在建


 
It should be written by 再见，though it pronounces the same way.


----------



## jedediah

"我是出家人" will do the trick.


----------



## Flaminius

It would do "the trick" but, unless one wants to declare that one is practising asceticism according to Buddhist tenets, 出家人 is not an appropriate word.


----------



## kongkankan

Flaminius said:


> It would do "the trick" but, unless one wants to declare that one is practising asceticism according to Buddhist tenets, 出家人 is not an appropriate word.


I agree to Flaminius.

BTW:Eggs and milk are available in some vegetarian restaurants.


----------



## jedediah

Flaminius said:


> It would do "the trick" but, unless one wants to declare that one is practising asceticism according to Buddhist tenets, 出家人 is not an appropriate word.



Of course you are right. Thought I was smart. 
One could say "我吃东西（要求）和出家人一样" to order food.  It means, "I'll have what monks/nuns have."  

I don't think they eat eggs or milk though, do they?


----------



## Kwunlam

Vegetarian food and Monks/Nuns food are not exactly the same.


----------



## jedediah

Well, in China, they kind of are!


----------



## kareno999

jedediah said:


> Well, in China, they kind of are!


In China, people do speak like you did.


----------



## kareno999

kongkankan said:


> "I'm a vegetarian - meaning that I don't eat meat, poultry, or fish".
> 我是个素食主义者，既不吃肉，也不吃鱼。
> 
> If you want to express you don't eat any food cooked in animal fat,you can say:
> "I can't eat any animal products including food cooked in animal fat or oil, or things like that"
> 我不吃任何动物做的东西,包括含有动物油的，或任何像这样的东西。
> 
> Welcome to China.There are some vegetarian restaurants beside temples.Enjoy your trip in China.


我是个素食主义者。
I'm a vegetarian.
我（只）吃素。I only eat vegetables.
我不吃荤。I don't eat meat, poultry, or fish.


----------



## palomnik

jedediah said:


> "我是出家人" will do the trick.


 
Jedidiah, I was intrigued when I saw this expression.  When I tried looking it up in my dictionaries I couldn't find it.  Finally I found it - in a Japanese Kanji dictionary!

Is it that well-known an expression in China?


----------



## kongkankan

palomnik said:


> Jedidiah, I was intrigued when I saw this expression. When I tried looking it up in my dictionaries I couldn't find it. Finally I found it - in a Japanese Kanji dictionary!
> 
> Is it that well-known an expression in China?


It is really a common used expression,meaing a Buddhist monk 。


----------



## Uttanasana

I normally say 我是吃素的 or 我要吃素 and it works.
If you are a vegan, you can say 全素. (No meat, fish, egg or dairy products.)

But then some vegetarians in China don´t even eat garlic or ginger, so if you prefer to have them in your meal, you might want to add 蒜，薑可以 or something.


----------



## DavidCornell

I think 我吃素 is better, and quite enough. On the other hand, 我是吃素的 sounds quite funny. For one thing, there is a common saying 我可不是吃素的, meaning that “I am tough”. Also the construction 是．．．的 is used to emphasize something, and here you are not refuting anyone and you don't have to emphasize the contrast between 吃素　and 不吃素．

So I think what you might say is:

对不起，我吃素，而且也不吃海鲜，鸡蛋和奶制品．
I am sorry, I am vegetarian, and I don't eat seafood, eggs or dairy products either.



Uttanasana said:


> I normally say 我是吃素的 or 我要吃素 and it works.
> If you are a vegan, you can say 全素. (No meat, fish, egg or dairy products.)
> 
> But then some vegetarians in China don´t even eat garlic or ginger, so if you prefer to have them in your meal, you might want to add 蒜，薑可以 or something.


----------



## kareno999

kareno999 said:


> In China, people do*n't* speak like you did.


----------

